# [SOLVED]no more sound with standard user

## ade05fr

Hie evryone

i have yesterday made some updates (major updates i would say to have the latest version of gnome 3.10) but now my laptop does not have any soundcards working

```

 sudo lspci | grep -i audio

Mot de passe : 

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev ff)

```

with alsamixer by default its on pulseaudio no other cards are available

the modules for my soundcard are loaded directly in the kernel image so i dont need to do a modprobe to make them work

On gnome the only thing visible is "Sortie factice" (french version)

Can you help me please ?

i dont know why my cards are unavailable now. maybe a package made a problem...

thanks for your helps

Ade05fr

----------

## ade05fr

hey

i have new infos

infact its working with mplayer on a terminal with root user but with my standard user nothing

if i check with alsamixer with root i can see all my integrated cards but with my standard user i can see only pulseaudio

any idea ?

----------

## i92guboj

 *ade05fr wrote:*   

> hey
> 
> i have new infos
> 
> infact its working with mplayer on a terminal with root user but with my standard user nothing
> ...

 

Pulseaudio is probably monopolizing your card. It likes to do that. You probably need to do some configuration here and there. You'll learn to hate it   :Laughing: 

I can't guide you because I have ever lived without pulseaudio, and plan to continue that way. Checking this might be of some help:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio

----------

## ade05fr

i have temporary solved my problem 

i have done 

```
setfacl -m u:ade05fr:rw /dev/snd/*
```

and it works

but if i have rebooted my laptop again i have the "dummy output"

where is configured the acl to add my user definitely ?

----------

## VoidMage

AFAIK, Gnome 3 pretty much demands pulseaudio.

Anyway, in alsamixer the actual cards should still be accessible - just look at the screen carefully.

Gnome should have an applet allowing to select which card is default input/output for pulseaudio, you could try pavucontrol otherwise, finally there's always pacmd.

As for acl stuff, IIRC Gnome upstream (and herd) made systemd obligatory for >= Gnome 3.8, so this should already be handled correctly if system is booted with systemd.

----------

## Carlino

hello ade05fr,

I bumped into the very same issue, (check my post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-977968-highlight-.html).

 Reading http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio#Permissions :

 *Quote:*   

> Important
> 
> For ConsoleKit/Systemd Logind managed permissions to be respected no one may be part of the audio group (not even even the user pulse). Remove any and all users from the audio group: 

 

so I did :

```
# gpasswd -d pulse audio

Retrait de l'utilisateur pulse du groupe audio
```

and 

```
gpasswd -d carlino audio

Retrait de l'utilisateur carlino du groupe audio
```

And now I get sound with my regular user carlino

[EDIT] Argh no ! I've jusy rebooted my box.... For some reason, no sound anymore !!

----------

## ade05fr

i have solved my problem i have migrate from openrc to systemd

everythinh seems ok now

If u want to stay in openrc you had to add my user in /etc/group file in the audio group

----------

## Carlino

I've also migrated from openrc to systemd.... and the sound issue started from this point. It does say in the guide that any user should be removed from the audio group. which I did... But no sound with regular user. It does work thought when I log in with user root

----------

